# infared thermometer



## kettlecooker (Aug 29, 2015)

if anybody wants one, for that price its got to be worth a punt.

https://www.aldi.co.uk/en/specialbuys/thur-3-sept/product-detail/ps/p/infrared-thermometer/

kc.


----------



## wade (Aug 29, 2015)

Yes - you cannot argue with that


----------



## osprey2 (Aug 29, 2015)

Nice find that

Cheers

Dave


----------



## gav iscon (Aug 29, 2015)

To be honest they are available cheaper on ebay. Even as low as £6.36 if your prepared to wait for one to come from Hong Kong.


----------

